# al torero le salió el hijo gay



## andaya

*C*ome se dice : al torero le salió el hijo gay
*G*racias.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola andaya,

siempre agradecemos que pongas tu intento primero.
Gracias.


----------



## ursu-lab

Me imagino que no sabe italiano: 
1) Il figlio del torero è gay.
2) Il torero si è ritrovato un figlio gay.

Depende del contexto, si es irónico creo que es mejor la segunda traducción.


----------



## andaya

Grazie, il mio italiano e molto povero.


----------



## infinite sadness

Se vuoi, ci sono altri modi di dire regionali e dialettali che rendono meglio il senso di quella frase, tipo: "al torero gli è uscito il figlio gay".


----------



## elena73

Oppure: 

Al torero gli è venuto il/un figlio gay.


----------



## Neuromante

El contexto, si no me equivoco, hace alusión a Dominguín y Miguel Bosé. Así que es irónico por fuerza.


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> El contexto, si no me equivoco, hace alusión a Dominguín y Miguel Bosé. Así que es irónico por fuerza.



Può darsi, anch'io ci avevo pensato, ma sembrerebbe strano, perché Dominguín è morto già da parecchi anni e la frase, scritta così, sembra riferirsi a un torero ancora vivo o almeno morto di recente.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, pero no me consta que hayan toreros con hijos lo suficientes mayores en estos momentos como para ser tema de cotilleos sexuales. Y esa frase la he leído en alguna parte no hará más de tres años, referida a la familia Dominguín. Por eso lo indicaba; por eso  y porque si es el contexto correcto da indicaciones del "tono" que debería tener la traducción al italiano:
Un paradigma de masculinidad años cincuenta, mujeriego empedernido, al que le sale gay el único hijo varón. Y no un gay discreto en aquellas fechas, para más inri.


----------



## infinite sadness

Capisco, ma la traduzione sempre quella è: "al torero gli è sortito il figlio gay".


----------



## ursu-lab

Sortito? Un po' demodé, no? Magari "uscire"... Comunque "salir" è traducibile in molti modi perché ha un sacco di usi che non coincidono con "uscire". Per es. "me ha salido un trabajo" che più o meno equivale a "capitato".


----------



## Pinairun

Neuromante said:


> Sí, pero no me consta que hayan toreros con hijos lo suficientes mayores en estos momentos como para ser tema de cotilleos sexuales. Y esa frase la he leído en alguna parte no hará más de tres años, referida a la familia Dominguín. Por eso lo indicaba; por eso y porque si es el contexto correcto da indicaciones del "tono" que debería tener la traducción al italiano:
> Un paradigma de masculinidad años cincuenta, mujeriego empedernido, al que le sale gay el único hijo varón. Y no un gay discreto en aquellas fechas, para más inri.


 
Las cosas no han cambiado mucho en el 2010.
Se repite la historia con otro torero, ya retirado, pero vivo. Y su hijo.


----------



## andaya

Gracias a todos.
Me quedo con las respuestas de elena73 e infinite sadness.
Y sí, me refería al Bosé.


----------



## elitaliano

Formulo la seguente proposta, non letterale, ma comprensibile:

*Il torero si è ritrovato con un figlio gay.*


----------

